# port douglas herping



## adz83 (Sep 24, 2009)

hey guys im headin up to port douglas in early november for a weddin n am hoping to do a bit of herping.........can anyone suggest any good spots n wat i might come across??????????


----------



## biteme (Sep 25, 2009)

Have a look around Mossman gorge , Kuranda and Cape Trib 
I found alot of scrub pythons , forest dragons, green tree snakes and brown tree snakes.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 25, 2009)

Mossman Gorge is waste of time, all the Boyds were collected there.
Any of the roads at the back of Mossman (Sindicate Rd, etc.), Daintree, Julatten should be alright.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 25, 2009)

Julatten is a great spot ..straight up that range ..****tyar...se...drive up that mountain ...but its a lovely place and great to go looking for reps....hope you get some good pics


----------



## andyscott (Sep 25, 2009)

The upper reaches of the Mowbray River is good, walk the dry creek beds up to the falls.

As RBB said, the road to Julatten is good, best at night after rain, spotlighting.

Also just walking around the roads of the Daintree, drive up to PKs Jungle resort, park your car a foot it up the road, once again best at night after rain.


----------



## gunny (Sep 25, 2009)

black mountain road is a dirt road that runs from top of the range kuranda to julatten take a drive its worth it


----------



## adz83 (Oct 28, 2009)

bumpdigity

im heading up there next week.............anyone else with more suggestions???

cheers


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 28, 2009)

Waterrat said:


> Mossman Gorge is waste of time, all the Boyds were collected there.
> Any of the roads at the back of Mossman (Sindicate Rd, etc.), Daintree, Julatten should be alright.


 
would there be any left, or are they extinct there?


----------



## Retic (Oct 28, 2009)

We always see loads of Boyds at Mossman Gorge.


----------



## Niall (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey mate,

If you are wanting to see a good amount of boyds.
Go to Cooper Creek in the Daintree, I found a hell of alot of Boyd's,snakes and lizards.

I can say that i still have to find a Boyds in the mossman gorge area.

Here is just a few pictures.


----------



## adz83 (Oct 29, 2009)

thanx for the heads up

nice pics


----------



## Simon_Richardson (Apr 26, 2010)

*Organising Trip*

I am organising a trip myself for next January. Lake Barrine, Mossman Gorge, Daintree River, Granite Gorge come to mind when it comes to reptiles. I have not been to Mount Lewis though.


----------



## TNWJackson (Apr 27, 2010)

I saw 6 Boyd's in about 1.5 hours last time I was at Mossman Gorge just over a year ago. When was it that they were all allegedly collected? You'd have to be working pretty bloody hard to clean an area like that out!!


----------



## krusty (May 1, 2010)

any where around that place is great for herpin.


----------

